# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  هوشبری یا کامپیوتر؟؟

## sako

سلام دوستان.به نظرتون هوشبری ملی برم یا کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد؟؟واسم حقوق آیندش مهمه .اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین

----------


## Maximus

> سلام دوستان.به نظرتون هوشبری ملی برم یا کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد؟؟واسم حقوق آیندش مهمه .اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین


کامپیوتر بد نیست اما چون دانشگاه ازاد میری باید مهارت کسب کنی مث برنامه نویسی 
تا کار گیرت بیاد و گرنه مدرک کامپیوتر رو باید قابش کنی ؛ بذاری رو طاقچه اتاقت

----------


## ali1st

هوشبری شغلتون تضمینه چون کشور پرستار کم داره و از رشته هوشبری هم میگیرن

----------


## maryaam_M5R

اینکه سوال کردن ندارهصد در صد هوشبری

----------


## sako

درآمد هوشبری رو کسی میدونه که بگه ؟؟ تا کجا میشه ادامش داد؟؟؟

----------


## sako

> درآمد هوشبری رو کسی میدونه که بگه ؟؟ تا کجا میشه ادامش داد؟؟؟



لطفا اگه کسی میدونه بگه

----------


## maryaam_M5R

در امدش مثل پرستاریه کارش راحته  واسه ادامه دادن گرایش های پرستاری و بقیه رشته هارو میتونی بخونیارشد هوشبری در حال حاضر نیسالبته جدیدا نمیدونم چطوری شدهولی شک نکن از کامپیوتر بهتره حداقل کارت تضمینهاجو بیا جواب بده@mahdiehgr_m5r

----------


## somi

علاقه خودت کدومه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Prison Break

کامپیوتر یعنی مهارت. شما باید مهارت های زیادی پیدا کنید تا کار هم پیدا کنید. مدرکش خیلی مهم نیست

ولی هوشبری بازار کارش نسبت به دانشگاهی که می خونید نسبتا خوبه.

ضمن اینکه این دو تا خیلی باهم فرق دارن باید ببینید روحیات و علاقه شما بیشتر به کدوم سمت هست

----------


## omid94

این سوال شما نشون میده شما هنوز خودتو و روحیه و استعداد و علایقتو نشناختی.
این سوال شما مثل این می مونه من برم رستوران از گارسون بپرسم چلو کباب بهتره یا چلو جوجه؟

----------


## jaany

> سلام دوستان.به نظرتون هوشبری ملی برم یا کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد؟؟واسم حقوق آیندش مهمه .اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین


به قول دوستان کامپیوتر یعنی مهارت و اگر مهارت نداشته باشی کلاهت پس معرکست
اگر کار راحت میخوای برو هوشبری حقوقشم تقریبا بین 2 تا 2 و نیم هست
-----------------------------------
اما خودم بهت توصیه میکنم که اگر آدم سخت کوشی هستی برو کامپیوتر
برنامه نویسی با جاوا و سی شارپ و سی پلاس پلاس رو یاد بگیر بصورت حرفه ای

من بهت قول میدم با یه طراحی برنامه به اندازه ی یک ماه حقوق هوشبری در میاری : مورد میشناسم که میگم

----------


## omid94

> به قول دوستان کامپیوتر یعنی مهارت و اگر مهارت نداشته باشی کلاهت پس معرکست
> اگر کار راحت میخوای برو هوشبری حقوقشم تقریبا بین 2 تا 2 و نیم هست
> -----------------------------------
> اما خودم بهت توصیه میکنم که اگر آدم سخت کوشی هستی برو کامپیوتر
> برنامه نویسی با جاوا و سی شارپ و سی پلاس پلاس رو یاد بگیر بصورت حرفه ای
> 
> من بهت قول میدم با یه طراحی برنامه به اندازه ی یک ماه حقوق هوشبری در میاری : مورد میشناسم که میگم


خوب آخه دوست عزیز این چه راهنمایی داری می کنی شما؟؟؟
اول از همه باید ببینیم ایشون پایه ریاضیش در چه سطحیه؟؟
اصلا به ریاضی علاقه داره یا نه؟؟؟
چقدر توانایی اینکه خودشو ساعت ها درگیر یه مساله بکنه داره؟؟؟
کامپیوتر همش ریاضیه مخصوصا نرم افزارش اصلا فیزیک و شیمی دخالتی در این رشته ندارن.
ریاضی هم که میگم نه ریاضی مثل انتگرال و مشتق گرفتن بلکه حل مساله و الگوریتم نوشتن.

----------


## sako

> خوب آخه دوست عزیز این چه راهنمایی داری می کنی شما؟؟؟
> اول از همه باید ببینیم ایشون پایه ریاضیش در چه سطحیه؟؟
> اصلا به ریاضی علاقه داره یا نه؟؟؟
> چقدر توانایی اینکه خودشو ساعت ها درگیر یه مساله بکنه داره؟؟؟
> کامپیوتر همش ریاضیه مخصوصا نرم افزارش اصلا فیزیک و شیمی دخالتی در این رشته ندارن.
> ریاضی هم که میگم نه ریاضی مثل انتگرال و مشتق گرفتن بلکه حل مساله و الگوریتم نوشتن.


علاقم به ریاضی معمولیه اما از امتحان دادنش متنفرم و کم میارم.علاقه دارم که پای ی مسئله بشینم و ساعت ها فکر کنم اما نمیتونم روی برگه امتحانی ساعت ها بشینم  :Yahoo (94):   . کلا پول توش باشه من زحمت میکشم واسش.فقط میخوام بدونم حقوق کدوم در آینده بهتره

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*هوشبری : |
کامپیوتر o_O
اول و آخر علاقه مهمه
ببین دلت چی میخواد
از لحاظ درامدی هم بستگی داره چقد با علاقه کارتو گسترش بدی مخصوصن تو کامپیوتر*

----------


## sako

> علاقه خودت کدومه


کامپیوتر . اما میخوام رشته ای برم که در آینده حقوقش واسه جامعه کم نباشه نتونم خرج خودمو هم دربیارم.

----------


## sako

> *هوشبری : |
> کامپیوتر o_O
> اول و آخر علاقه مهمه
> ببین دلت چی میخواد
> از لحاظ درامدی هم بستگی داره چقد با علاقه کارتو گسترش بدی مخصوصن تو کامپیوتر*


من اگه کامپیوتر قبول شم میخوام سال بعد ی مرکز خرید و فروش و تعمیر کامپیوتر توی شهرمون بزنم.از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن درآمدش عالیه . اما خودم دو به شکم

----------


## omid94

دوست عزیز اونچه در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر میتونه پولساز باشه برنامه نویسیه پس اگه پیش زمینه ای در خصوص برنامه نویسی نداری و آینده شغلی واقعا واست مهمه از اونجایی که توی رشته های مهندسی به دلیل کثرت فارغ اتحصیلاش و دانشجوهاش دست بالا دست در اصطلاح زیاده به نظر من با توجه به تجربیات و مشاهداتی که در جامعه داشتم صلاح در اینه که برید هوشبری/

----------


## somi

کامپیوتر

----------


## Mr.Hosein

متاسفانه توی رشته ای مثل کامپیوتر کار شما تضمین نیست...
اگر هم وحود داشته باشه از شما مهارت های بالا میخوان با کمترین میزان حقوق...
مگر اینکه سرمایه کافی داشته باشید برای خودتون بیزینس راه بندازید که کار هر کسی نیست...

این ذهنیت هم که میرم میترکونم خدای برنامه نویسی میشم یه برنامه مینویسم توی بازار هر ثانیه 20ملیون میخرنش,ذهنیت قبل از دانشگاس...
توی دانشگاه تقریبا چیز بدرد بخوری بهتون اموزش نمیدن...پس راه خیلی سختی پیش رو داری...

اما هوشبری کارت تضمینه...چه ازاد باشی چه سراسری...حداقل 2تومن حقوق میگیری و میتونی با اضافه کاری تا 4تومن هم بکشونیش...نه نگرانی بیمه شدن داری,نه نیاز به پارتی پیدا کردن برای کار...توی دانشگاه مهارت های مورد نیاز رو یاد میگیری ودرگیر مهارت های گسترده ی خارج از تحصیلت نمیشی...

----------


## dr.lisans

هوشبری بازارش بهتره

----------


## omid94

> هوشبری بازارش بهتره


شما هم که رشتت صنایعه رو به تجربی آوردی؟؟؟؟

----------


## sako

دوستان من از پرستاری حالم بهم مبخوره یعنی شدیدا ازش متنفرم. نمیخوام هوشبری تو مایه های پرستاری باشه.میدونم کار هوشبری چیه اما میخوام بدونم کسی از آشناهاش هوشبری هست که بگه سختی کارش چیه یا نه؟؟

----------


## aminb12

> درآمد هوشبری رو کسی میدونه که بگه ؟؟ تا کجا میشه ادامش داد؟؟؟



هوشبری زیر شاخه پرستاری هست من توضیحات کامل رو از این رشته و باقی رشته ها در یک تاپیک دادم . میتونی از توی صفحم پیدا کنی . اسمش اینده بقیه رشته هاس

----------


## آقای پرستار

100% هوشبری بهتره
کامپیوتر آینده نداره

----------


## آقای پرستار

حالت از خون به هم میخوره ؟ بهش عادت میکنی . امان از روزی که از سر بیکاری بخاطر کامپیوتر ، حالت از خودت و این زندگی به هم بخوره . رک گفتم که حساب کار دستت بیاد

----------


## pouyasadeghi

هوشبری 
کامیپوتر از دور جذابه  فکر میکنی بهت برنامه نویسی شبکه و  وب  و هر چی جذابه یاد میدن اما هیچی یاد نمیدن 
من کامپیوتر خوندم هیچ بهمون یاد ندادن نیای که سرنوشت تباه میشه

----------

